# All UPC landlines down - Why can't they put an update on their website?



## Brendan Burgess (16 Oct 2013)

I reluctantly moved to UPC after I was told that their service had improved. 

My landline went dead at 12.15 

It took me a while to find their phone number and then I had to go through multiple options to get a message telling me that their landlines are down.

Why don't they simply put this up on the home page of their website and save us all the cost and waste of time ringing them?


----------



## Palerider (16 Oct 2013)

My UPC landline is working however I agree, when I lose UPC service I lose landline, broadband and tv. Something to consider for sure before you sign up.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Oct 2013)

I have broadband and TV - the message on the phone refers to the phone system. 

I got the impression that it was all their landlines, but maybe not. 

Brendan


----------

